# Jumper vs Nursery web spider



## orionmystery (Jun 7, 2011)

More jumping spiders of Malaysia: Wonderful jumping spiders of Malaysia  | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 7, 2011)

Aaaaaaand the superior vision of the jumper triumphs.  Sweet capture OM.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, very nice. Well see, and well taken shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, Bend The Light, AI.


----------



## ishafizan (Jun 7, 2011)

wow, awesome shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2011)

ishafizan said:


> wow, awesome shots!


 
Thanks ishafizan.


----------

